# 7th nov.kidderminster show associate membership



## avp (Jul 30, 2009)

i was just wondering if i can get into the show as an associate member, & how much would it cost me?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

avp said:


> i was just wondering if i can get into the show as an associate member, & how much would it cost me?


Send a PM to Zak or wolves121121 they will let you know! you will find them on these threads.:lol2:


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

avp said:


> i was just wondering if i can get into the show as an associate member, & how much would it cost me?




Yep everyone who received a association card at either doncaster show will be able to attend the November 7th C.R.E.A.K.S I.H.S West Midlands Branch show


----------



## avp (Jul 30, 2009)

ok.how much will i have to pay to get in?


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

avp said:


> ok.how much will i have to pay to get in?


 
Entrance is £5 for anyone who has a IHS association card or members of other exotic animal societies

Entrance is free for all C.R.E.A.K.S and full I.H.S members


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a full IHS family membership card that covers 2 adults and 2 children. My other half doesnt come to the shows, and I usually use the card for myself and my 18yr old daughter who still lives at home. Will we both be allowed in with this card?


----------

